# Attachments



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 8, 2016)

I am trying to find my uploaded attachments. In the old style you could get to them by using the link for attachments in your profile page but I can't find a way to get to them anywhere in this new style.


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 17, 2022)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I am trying to find my uploaded attachments. In the old style you could get to them by using the link for attachments in your profile page but I can't find a way to get to them anywhere in this new style.
> 
> 
> Wheels



Same question.





It may be hidden now but there used to be a link in your Account/Profile page that took you to a list of all of the attachments that you have uploaded. Been looking for about twenty minutes this time around before I thought to run a search and found this old thread of mine.


Wheels


----------

